# Solved: Windows Media Player slow motion



## crashcarle (Feb 6, 2009)

I am attempting to play mvi files with Media player 11 and in the play speed settings there is no slider to adjust playback speeds nor do the slow/normal/fast buttons work. I can advance frabe by frame but that is all. Need help. Thanks


----------



## rbalaji (Feb 5, 2009)

Some media is not indexed in such a way that WMP can play it at different speeds. It is just the way the movie has been coded up, nothing you can do about it. You can convert the movie (recode it) into WMV format by using Any Video Converter or perhaps Windows Movie Maker and WMP will be able to adjust play speeds on properly created WMV's without any problems.


----------



## crashcarle (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## rbalaji (Feb 5, 2009)

You are welcome, and good luck!


----------

